# Elsa Hosk poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (9



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## ass20 (20 Nov. 2017)

Thanks for Elsa


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2017)

sie sieht klasse aus


----------

